# Shark Fishing Last Night



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Took the family and some friends Gulf-Side at Chickenbone Beach. Set us about 6:30p and started getting whole fresh mullet ready to yak out. The surf was alot bigger than I wanted and made for a very difficult lauch. The kayak is a "Sit-In" Pelican and fills up with water very quickly. Got turned over twice in the break but still managed to keep baits out.

Only had 1 shark, about a 3' Blacktip at the waters edge. The surf made it too difficult to tail tope or even grab by the tail. So I did what I have done several times with smaller sharks- Grab the wire and pull him up with the waves. Didn't work out because for some reason, the clip that holds the hook opened up and of course the hook came right off the leader.

You talk about pissed?!?! That was my Brother N Laws first shark ever and the only run we had the entire night. I still don't understand why that clip opened up releasing the hook. I have caught many bigger sharks on those same leaders without any trouble. I am adding a picture if anyone will give their 2-cents. This rig is rated for 200lbs as stated on the package.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Why don't you just crimp the wire to the hook? It's fail safe, then. Are you changing hooks frequently, and that's why you are using the clip??


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I always crimp or use a haywire twist. I hate those clips.


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Get rid of that tourist rig and make something like this. This is an old rusty one that caught many a shark.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Catchinem- Now THAT is what I need! That looks like something that would outlast my ability. That kind of equipment would certainly attract alot of attention when utilized properly. But enough about your profile picture...

I think the shark leader is a great idea also.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

LMAO! We can build u some whenever you want. I have leader material and the haywire twist is free! the twist is all I use... Let me know. BTW, off mon and tues/ just replaced all steering components and need someone to test em with me. U got anyone that would be willing to to go on a "test" mission?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

YES!!!!! Let me know where to meet and I am there!


----------



## derb (Mar 26, 2011)

Is it possible to catch them anywhere along the beach? I will in Panama City july 16-23 and would love to wrestle one of them. I'm stayn off Thomas Dr. I think Half hitch is close by. Could they help set me up? Thanks for any help...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Derb- Any coastal area will hold sharks. If you are wanting to take it all the way, either rent, buy or borrow a kayak to take your baits out. A good reel with at least 50lb mono will be fine. 300 yards will do as I have only once had more than 200-250 yards peeled off.

Use at least 8' wire leader and take a whole ladyfish/bluefish/mullet or any fresh bait out either between the first and 2nd sandbar or past the 2nd. I never use less than a 14/0 circle hook. Have someone hold the rod and feed line out as you go. Drop the bait and get ready.

If no kayak, (I have caught smaller sharks this way.) wade out as far as you can and cast out. The best tip I could give it to suggest you wrap your hook very tightly in electrical tape from the top to the barb. Eliminates the electrical senses in the metal the shark will feel when making contact with the hook.


----------



## derb (Mar 26, 2011)

hey thanks for all that info. how do you rig it, thru the mouth, thru the back, does it matter??? thanks again


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

im down for testing too....


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Come on PorknBeans!

Derb- I prefer to run the hook in the mouth of the bait and out the gills. Then pull the leader thru and run the hook again thru the back part of the bait so the hook is sticking out and facing forward. It helps if you take some twine or rubber bands to hold the hook in place. See the photo to clarify. This is a pic of a large Bluefish so 2 hooks were used. I mostly use smaller baits like a 12" mullet and use 1 hook. Just try to make certain the hook isn't just laying alongside the bait.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

*Off Monday and Tuesday*

I haven't been shark fishing from shore (once unsuccessfully from a boat), but I was looking into going soon. I haven't bought a kayak yet, but there's a guy at work I was looking to get one from - nothing fancy, but it should get me out passed the sandbar. If anyone is going Tuesday afternoon, let me know and if I could tag along that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I can't go Tuesday but might try again Friday evening.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I might be down for Friday evening, but there's a possibility I am headed to the fishing camp in south Louisiana then. Not sure yet. I just went to Academy and bought some new stuff to make (or attempt to, rather) the rig from earlier in the post. Let me know if you're a definite for Friday, I can always postpone catching speckled trout if we're gonna go after jaws.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Will do! Friday evenings usually work best for me. I need to rig some leaders as well. I am NOT losing another shark on those swivel clips again. I will PM you my number and we can touch base Wed or Thu to confirm. I will know by then if we are going.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds good. I PMed you my number.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Derb- Devinsdad has got this stuff down! I have fished with him several times!!!
Devinsdad-May be on the boat friday night! got to "test" it before the Blues...


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Oh, and PorkandBeans- Just let me know!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Quig- If you aren't using the Yak, could I maybe borrow it?!?!?! I will ALWAYS give you half of my shark steaks as a show of thanks. Don't know yet if we will have one.
PorknBeans- Feel free to join us if you want! I am going to go west about 150-200 yards to avoid the pilings marking the new reef. Me and CallMeQuig have lost several big sharks because of them. I swear those sharks know they are there and wrap our lines around them on purpose.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

CallMeQuig- I think PorknBeans is above our quality of fishing. He uses Smoker-Kings as shark bait! ;o) He had a very nice king in a bucket last week for shark bait! That is like using Crown Royal to catch a Bottle of Evan Williams Rot-Gut Whiskey!


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

This is true!!!! And come get the yak whenever.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

We do need to watch Invest 96 in the SE Gulf. Looks like it is starting to make inroads on the left side against the ULL. Convection wrapping around the top toward the left side revealing faint circulation. Is that a surface low? NHC is saying only 10% chance but if you watch the Sat/Rad you can easily see the convestion starting to wrap around the west side. All models show a movement towards the NW Florida coast.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

gig you a big stingray, sharks love em, i never seen a hook wrapped in electrical tape, you can probably beg or buy a bonita off one of the piers or the boat docks. If you have big kahunas you can paddle your bait out w/ a surfboard...hold the bait with your feet. The cable w/ offshore loop and sleeved like the one shown is the only way to go. The pros in navarre I grew up w/ in the 70's taught me that way.


----------



## grand isl sharker (Jul 30, 2011)

*Shark Leaders*

Check out these leaders, they are very effective.












http://www.sharksonthesand.com


----------

